# goats ate azaleas!



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I have had one of those weeks...choatic, everything going wrong, not feeling well...Anyways, I got home today and all the does were out of their field. I put them back in and noticed a couple of them were vomiting green froth. I went to the back yard and sure enough, that gate was opened and they had munched on the azaleas (this is a new house and i didn't even realize we had azaleas until they started blooming a week ago). Out of all the goats, only two seem to be at all ill...what should I do? Does activated charcoal help? I do not have any on hand but store isn't far away.I do have regular charcoal. I found a recipe with green tea, oil, and baking soda and did try and drench them with that although most of it came right back up. The boys got into the azaleas a few months ago and did pull through after a day of feeling crummy and vomiting(i didn't know what they had eaten and it remained a mystery until I saw them blooming). While normally these plants aren't anywhere near the goat pens, they will be coming out after this! Also, the two does are two of the 3 I am milking right now. I have 8 bottle babies. I just milked them out, but I am assuming the poison will be in the milk and shouldn't feed it. How long should I wait (assuming they pull through) to feed their milk to the babies? Ugh...why does everything always go wrong at once????


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes - get activated charcoal.

About the milk, I have NO idea. Sorry.


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Got some and just gave it to them...


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I had the same problem when we moved. Different fence latches. Goats got out and ate azaleas. I came home and found them slinging green vomit and looking very glum. It happened three times or so. Here's the remedy my vet gave me. It says small goats and large goats because I had Nigerians and Oberhasli at the time. I didn't lose any goats, so there must be something to it:

Rhododendron/Azalea/Laurel poisoning
â¢	2 aspirin (325 mg.) per 40 pounds of goat
â¢	1 tsp baking soda
â¢	1 tsp ground ginger
â¢	3-4 Tbs Milk of Magnesia (for small goats)
â¢	5-6 Tbs Milk of Magnesia (for large goats)
Mix all ingredients into a smooth paste and drench. If goat is actively vomiting, give a half dose two hours after the initial dose.

Good luck!


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks! I will see if I can get some in them...not sure if it is too late at this point to help much, but sounds like it should make their tummies feel better..It turns out 9 of my girls are ill...i was hoping it was just the two, as everyone else seemed normal but I guess it just took longer for some to react. I ended up covered in goat vomit by the end of it all :help: Some I wasn't really able to get much of the charcoal or any oil down b/c they were pretty actively vomiting....i am keeping my fingers crossed they pull through...poor girls. So if yours got into the azaleas several different times, I am guessing what I read about them not going back if they eat it once isn't true???

Still not sure about the milk, anyone??


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I wouldn't count on goats never eating it again if it's available. You can give charcoal for at least 24 hours after eating.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

waygr00vy said:


> Thanks! I will see if I can get some in them...not sure if it is too late at this point to help much, but sounds like it should make their tummies feel better..It turns out 9 of my girls are ill...i was hoping it was just the two, as everyone else seemed normal but I guess it just took longer for some to react. I ended up covered in goat vomit by the end of it all :help: Some I wasn't really able to get much of the charcoal or any oil down b/c they were pretty actively vomiting....i am keeping my fingers crossed they pull through...poor girls. So if yours got into the azaleas several different times, I am guessing what I read about them not going back if they eat it once isn't true???
> 
> Still not sure about the milk, anyone??


Yes, they will go back and eat it again and again. I don't know that I'd feed the milk. I think I'd dump it.


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Well they all seem to be doing much better. Two of them are still slinging their cud but I think they will all pull through ok. I have been dumping the milk, but I am wondering how long I should wait until using it again? I don't want to risk poisoning the kids, but hate wasting more milk than is necessary. I can't seem to find anything about it on the net...


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

Glad to hear they're doing better. Since I had no experience in this I haven't posted any suggestions, but in the case of the milk, I'd err on the safe side and wait -- how long would you withhold it if YOU were going to drink it? 

I hope you find a real solid answer on withdrawal safety online. How about thinking in terms of typical chemical withdrawal. How long you wait after worming, etc, before you can drink the milk? That might at least give you a feel for timing. In the case of this poison maybe wait a little longer. Again, I'd go for safe rather than sorry. If typical withdrawal periods are 15 days, I'd go for 30, but that's just me. I understand not wanting to waste the milk, but I'd rather not 'waste' the kids.


----------



## jon.kera (Jul 24, 2020)

Laura Workman said:


> I had the same problem when we moved. Different fence latches. Goats got out and ate azaleas. I came home and found them slinging green vomit and looking very glum. It happened three times or so. Here's the remedy my vet gave me. It says small goats and large goats because I had Nigerians and Oberhasli at the time. I didn't lose any goats, so there must be something to it:
> 
> Rhododendron/Azalea/Laurel poisoning
> â¢ 2 aspirin (325 mg.) per 40 pounds of goat
> ...


Thank you for this.


----------

